# Home driving range nets



## harpo_72 (Mar 22, 2020)

Any experience of portable ones .. would love it to be permanent but the wife is anti golf.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 22, 2020)

I've been considering thss overnight. 

Might need to improve on the presents "our girls" have got for her today though!


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 22, 2020)

QUICKPLAY Quick-Hit 8 x 8'... https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004SJURRK?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

I have this and it has been fantastic. Literally takes 1 min to set up and folds down into a small bag.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			QUICKPLAY Quick-Hit 8 x 8'... https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004SJURRK?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

I have this and it has been fantastic. Literally takes 1 min to set up and folds down into a small bag.
		
Click to expand...

Know of any twice the size...I think I could miss that...


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Know of any twice the size...I think I could miss that...

Click to expand...

Just line it up further to the right. It’s impossible to hit a shank left 😂


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			Just line it up further to the right. It’s impossible to hit a shank left 😂
		
Click to expand...

Clearly you have never played with Fragger...
And I'm perfectly capable of missing big both sides ...and I mean big!


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Clearly you have never played with Fragger...
And I'm perfectly capable of missing big both sides ...and I mean big!

Click to expand...

Stand in it


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 22, 2020)

When I was a kid I hit the net my dad and I build just right, the ball went round, up and over then sling-shotted 20 yards behind me through the neighbours greenhouse...


----------



## abjectplop (Mar 22, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			QUICKPLAY Quick-Hit 8 x 8'... https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004SJURRK?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

I have this and it has been fantastic. Literally takes 1 min to set up and folds down into a small bag.
		
Click to expand...

I've got this and it's great. If you're worried about missing the net (unlikely) then the green Callaway practice balls are really good.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2020)

Would you not need to buy a mat as well? HID might just go to letting me have a net, especially if we end up having courses closed but no way will she let me take chunks out of her lawn


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 22, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Would you not need to buy a mat as well? HID might just go to letting me have a net, especially if we end up having courses closed but no way will she let me take chunks out of her lawn
		
Click to expand...

I have a spurk, which is perfect for this ... any suggestions how to get a skytrak past the wife ?


----------



## Andy (Mar 22, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			I have a spurk, which is perfect for this ... any suggestions how to get a skytrak past the wife ?
		
Click to expand...

Tell her who wears the trousers.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 22, 2020)

Andy said:



			Tell her who wears the trousers.
		
Click to expand...

She knows, and they fit her very nicely 👍


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 22, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Would you not need to buy a mat as well? HID might just go to letting me have a net, especially if we end up having courses closed but no way will she let me take chunks out of her lawn
		
Click to expand...

In every other net related post you tell us they're a waste of time and not for you , now you might get one?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			In every other net related post you tell us they're a waste of time and not for you , now you might get one?
		
Click to expand...

I stand by my view that they serve no real purpose in terms of seeing where the ball has gone, distance, direction etc but if golf courses get closed down then so will ranges and it could end up a necessary evil to keep any semblance of timing going. It's that simple but no doubt you'll start popping off at me the way you have at Papas1982. Cary on trolling


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 22, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I stand by my view that they serve no real purpose in terms of seeing where the ball has gone, distance, direction etc but if golf courses get closed down then so will ranges and it could end up a necessary evil to keep any semblance of timing going. It's that simple but no doubt you'll start popping off at me the way you have at Papas1982. Cary on trolling
		
Click to expand...

? It's an observation. Look at every single thread  about nets and I garuntee there is a post from saying they're a waste of time.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			? It's an observation. Look at every single thread  about nets and I garuntee there is a post from saying they're a waste of time.
		
Click to expand...

Post count!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Did you even read the reply. I stand by my opinion that for constructive feedback I think they are a waste of time. OK got that? Fine I'll move on. The second bit states if the clubs and ranges close it'll be the last resort to use one to keep any sort of timing in the swing going. Nice and simple. No doubt you'll want the final word so crack on. I'm done feeding the troll. 

PS your spelling needs attention too


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 22, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Post count!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Did you even read the reply. I stand by my opinion that for constructive feedback I think they are a waste of time. OK got that? Fine I'll move on. The second bit states if the clubs and ranges close it'll be the last resort to use one to keep any sort of timing in the swing going. Nice and simple. No doubt you'll want the final word so crack on. I'm done feeding the troll.

PS your spelling needs attention too
		
Click to expand...

You're quoting post count.... I've seen it all 😂😂😂😂
And spelling.

Oof.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Mar 22, 2020)

And here’s the children again, spoiling the day for the adults.


----------



## Sully (Mar 22, 2020)

I had a portable one - tent style. But I found I didn’t use it much as it took ages to set up. You can’t leave it out as the ground pegs weren’t strong enough for wind. I’ve just bought a cage with net for £350 from eBay .


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 22, 2020)

Sully said:



			I had a portable one - tent style. But I found I didn’t use it much as it took ages to set up. You can’t leave it out as the ground pegs weren’t strong enough for wind. I’ve just bought a cage with net for £350 from eBay .
		
Click to expand...

I made one out of wood and netting , I'm only hitting lightweight balls in to it though.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Mar 23, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			I made one out of wood and netting , I'm only hitting lightweight balls in to it though.
		
Click to expand...

I was just thinking of buying one, now I can’t believe I didn’t think of making one!


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 23, 2020)

I had one a few years back at the old house, I erected it too close to the  fencing  at the end of the garden and destroyed the panels behind it


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 23, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			QUICKPLAY Quick-Hit 8 x 8'... https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004SJURRK?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

I have this and it has been fantastic. Literally takes 1 min to set up and folds down into a small bag.
		
Click to expand...

Just ordered one said delivery is 26/28 March.
As for feed back I can certainly tell when I hit a good shot, also some foot spray on the club face for feedback and on the mat to make sure ball then turf contact.


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 23, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			Just ordered one said delivery is 26/28 March.
As for feed back I can certainly tell when I hit a good shot, also some foot spray on the club face for feedback and on the mat to make sure ball then turf contact.
		
Click to expand...

Chuck in some slo mo video and it's a pretty useful set up.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Mar 23, 2020)

Last Autumn the range had a huge pile of range mats for sale at £30, and they were in plenty good condition for me. I kept looking as the pile kept dwindling, and didn’t take the plunge. Regretting it now.


----------



## Sully (Mar 23, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			Last Autumn the range had a huge pile of range mats for sale at £30, and they were in plenty good condition for me. I kept looking as the pile kept dwindling, and didn’t take the plunge. Regretting it now.
		
Click to expand...

I desperately need one! New they cost a fortune!


----------



## Sully (Mar 24, 2020)

Ordered on Monday , delivered today . 
Looking for a used range mat but using an off cut of Astro for now. £349.99 delivered from eBay.


----------



## Sully (Mar 24, 2020)

No idea what the photos have  Rotated when I posted them.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 25, 2020)

May be you assembled it upsidedown?


----------



## DRW (Mar 25, 2020)

Sully said:



			Ordered on Monday , delivered today .
Looking for a used range mat but using an off cut of Astro for now. £349.99 delivered from eBay.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy

I would suggest purchasing an impact net or putting something were the ball hits regularly. We have been though a couple of nets over the years(ball ends up escaping in corners and were it hits the net regularly), and the balls go ping, whack, smack.

We put a bed sheet just in front of the net which worked fine, but eventually purchased an archery impact net and that is superb.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 25, 2020)

Sully said:



			Ordered on Monday , delivered today .
Looking for a used range mat but using an off cut of Astro for now. £349.99 delivered from eBay. 
	View attachment 29469
View attachment 29470

Click to expand...

thinking about one of these, esp and no golf for some time... all appear out of stock till June.. might have make one instead


----------



## sunshine (Mar 25, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			QUICKPLAY Quick-Hit 8 x 8'... https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004SJURRK?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

I have this and it has been fantastic. Literally takes 1 min to set up and folds down into a small bag.
		
Click to expand...

Looks good... but not available until June!

Has anybody got experience of this net:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Jacksking-...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 25, 2020)

Sully said:



			Ordered on Monday , delivered today.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you even need a net? Looks like you could fit a par 3 in your back garden.


----------



## IanM (Mar 25, 2020)

....now I need a decent mat!


----------



## Sully (Mar 25, 2020)

DRW said:



			Enjoy

I would suggest purchasing an impact net or putting something were the ball hits regularly. We have been though a couple of nets over the years(ball ends up escaping in corners and were it hits the net regularly), and the balls go ping, whack, smack.

We put a bed sheet just in front of the net which worked fine, but eventually purchased an archery impact net and that is superb.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve got a large target that it came with which should take some of the impact , my concern was if this acts as a sale when it’s windy. Did you find this a problem?


----------



## Sully (Mar 25, 2020)

I bought a pack of various height tees for £5 - a flatter Astro off cut for £15 and made this.

Just rotate the mat for the desired tee height .


----------



## Imurg (Mar 25, 2020)

Not sure I'll be getting one...
The echo around the garden and other gardens would be horrific 
Whack, thud.....whack, thud....whack,  thud
That would last about 2 minutes before a bucket of water would come flying over a fence....
I'll pass


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 25, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Looks good... but not available until June!

Has anybody got experience of this net:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Jacksking-...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

Click to expand...

It’s because so many people have bought one. I think 5 of my mates alone have done it


----------



## BrianM (Mar 26, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Looks good... but not available until June!

Has anybody got experience of this net:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Jacksking-...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

Click to expand...

I must off got lucky, mine arrived yesterday.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 26, 2020)

A washing line a blanket and a coir garden mat.
£7.99


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 26, 2020)

bobmac said:



			A washing line a blanket and a coir garden mat.
£7.99


Click to expand...

All great untill you shank one....


----------



## bobmac (Mar 26, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			All great untill you shank one....
		
Click to expand...

Ok, you can add a second blanket


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 26, 2020)

I have a driving range mat and impact screen in the garage, but can't use it. Mrs mogs is doing video conferencing in the kitchen all day, and can't have the noise. Might have a ho at the weekend, as I have a few swing thoughts I want to try.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2020)

stirr crazy already and its only been 5 days since i last played... def thinking of making a net.

i was thinking scaffolding if i can still get it that is, or wood. anyone else  make their own and what did you use?


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			stirr crazy already and its only been 5 days since i last played... def thinking of making a net.

i was thinking scaffolding if i can still get it that is, or wood. anyone else  make their own and what did you use?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah wood from b and q , a net from somewhere online and a ripstop canvas across the back for impact.
Basically a large square frame with the net over it.


----------



## Sully (Mar 26, 2020)

Another option is 3m by 3m wooden pergola and then get the net separately , loads of pergolas on eBay .


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Yeah wood from b and q , a net from somewhere online and a ripstop canvas across the back for impact.
Basically a large square frame with the net over it.
		
Click to expand...

did you cement the poles in or just sat on the ground?


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 26, 2020)

The frame is a cube if that makes sense. Sits on the ground in the corner of my garden. The wood was just the 2.4m treated stuff from b and q. It's probs just 4x2


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2020)

wondering of plastic tubing would do it, easy to take down and store away after


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 26, 2020)

Yeah seen a few self builds out of tubing.  They look a bit flimsy


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2020)

all depends on if B&Q are still open


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 26, 2020)

Mines doing click and collect from the car park. Store itself is closed


----------



## sunshine (Mar 26, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Mrs mogs is doing video conferencing in the kitchen all day, and can't have the noise. Might have a ho at the weekend, as I have a few swing thoughts I want to try.
		
Click to expand...

Social distancing must make it very difficult for ho's right now. Your wife sounds very understanding


----------



## sunshine (Mar 26, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			It’s because so many people have bought one. I think 5 of my mates alone have done it
		
Click to expand...

Hope you're on commission!


----------



## mteam (Mar 26, 2020)

I use the nearly golf balls now with my quick play net after an episode in which the wind got hold of it just as I was hitting 
net went over ball hit the wall at the back of garden flew past me a through the kitchen door


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 26, 2020)

mteam said:



			I use the nearly golf balls now with my quick play net after an episode in which the wind got hold of it just as I was hitting
net went over ball hit the wall at the back of garden flew past me a through the kitchen door 

Click to expand...

Same, I use the foam ones. They feel fine when struck which is good enough.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			wondering of plastic tubing would do it, easy to take down and store away after
		
Click to expand...

With your ball speed old boy, a couple of drinking straws should suffice


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 26, 2020)

Glad I stood my ground with the wife when we had our artificial grass installed, having a hole put in was a deal breaker.


----------



## Tab373 (Mar 26, 2020)

Kids swing covered with net from pond with a range mat keeps me and the daughter happy.


----------



## Jigger (Mar 26, 2020)

I highly recommend callaway soft balls for nets. They’re sponge and react really well. Id never use a real ball on a net. Too many horror stories. 

Question for all of you? Any of you using the garage. I’ve got an impact screen hanging off a steel wire tension kit so I can fold my screen away to one side. Added bonus is you are half way to a simulator room 😝


----------



## Dogma (Mar 26, 2020)

I have bought a net too. Comes Monday 

Did it early Tuesday which seems a bit of a blessing now as they now all seem out of stock. 

Think I will use it in conjunction with my phone and dry shampoo to work on strike. 

Now worrying myself that I'll engrain some bad habit


----------



## Jigger (Mar 26, 2020)

Dogma said:



			I have bought a net too. Comes Monday 

Did it early Tuesday which seems a bit of a blessing now as they now all seem out of stock.

Think I will use it in conjunction with my phone and dry shampoo to work on strike.

Now worrying myself that I'll engrain some bad habit 

Click to expand...

Even SkyTrak have ran out of stock apparently.


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 26, 2020)

Jigger said:



			I highly recommend callaway soft balls for nets. They’re sponge and react really well. Id never use a real ball on a net. Too many horror stories.

Question for all of you? Any of you using the garage. I’ve got an impact screen hanging off a steel wire tension kit so I can fold my screen away to one side. Added bonus is you are half way to a simulator room 😝
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a double garage? Mine is about 7-8 foot wide, didn't think it would be wide enough to swing a club. Not even sure I could get the car in it and get out without climbing out the boot.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 29, 2020)

Any thoughts on how to practice into the net for decent feedback, thinking dry shampoo for strike, anything else?
Wee fella has already missed the net, flying over fence into neighbours garden 🙈😂😂


----------



## sunshine (Mar 30, 2020)

Springveldt said:



			Do you have a double garage? Mine is about 7-8 foot wide, didn't think it would be wide enough to swing a club. Not even sure I could get the car in it and get out without climbing out the boot.
		
Click to expand...

I'm trying to imagine what your swing looks like if you are unable to swing in an 8 foot wide space. I guess you're not able to use driving ranges either?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 30, 2020)

Any windows gone yet..?


----------



## abjectplop (Mar 30, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Any thoughts on how to practice into the net for decent feedback, thinking dry shampoo for strike, anything else?
Wee fella has already missed the net, flying over fence into neighbours garden 🙈😂😂
		
Click to expand...

The two I use are:
1.Thin towel behind ball to ensure striking down and not catching it fat. 
2.Impact tape on face.

Both can be replicated using your spray.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 30, 2020)

Was told no temp net .. so I have purchased some callaway hex soft flite balls and cut the lawn low .., it will go lower!


----------



## Springveldt (Apr 1, 2020)

sunshine said:



			I'm trying to imagine what your swing looks like if you are unable to swing in an 8 foot wide space. I guess you're not able to use driving ranges either?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn’t want to be right up against the wall but you make a good point with the driving range. May have to give the garage a clear out to see if I can fit in there. 
By clear out I guess I mean move all the crap to one side.


----------



## karlcole (Apr 1, 2020)

Anyone else struggling to find a net online?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 2, 2020)

No, I am just struggling to find the one I have built in my garage, for all the crap Mrs Mogs has stored in there.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 2, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			No, I am just struggling to find the one I have built in my garage, for all the crap Mrs Mogs has stored in there.
		
Click to expand...

Must be a top of the range camouflage net


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 2, 2020)

karlcole said:



			Anyone else struggling to find a net online?
		
Click to expand...

i managed to get the last one of big ones, if it turns up of course?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 2, 2020)

Put my net up and used it for the first time yesterday afternoon. Somehow I managed to balloon one of my foam practise balls over the net, it rolled off our conservatory roof and over next door's fence. I reached over and got it back with a pitching wedge though. 

It was the first time I'd use a practise net like this, you don't really get any feedback for how good your shot was, unless it was awful, then it's obvious. But I think it's still worth it to get my arms swinging every now and then. I think if I didn't even do that and went back to golf cold in 3 months time it'd be like starting all over again! 

I do wish I'd let the missus put artificial grass in now. Our grass is all uneven because the gardener is useless (me). I did get a little 'fairway mat' to use but it doesn't even sit flat on the lawn so the ball rolls off it sometimes.


----------



## JollyRedDevil (Apr 2, 2020)

Waiting for these to arrive from ebay over the weekend. £52 all in


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 2, 2020)

Have you got a link to the mat? Mine has clearly disappeared - moral of the story: Don't buy anything from the con-artists known as Net World Sports


----------



## BigEasyERGC (Apr 3, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			Have you got a link to the mat? Mine has clearly disappeared - moral of the story: Don't buy anything from the con-artists known as Net World Sports 

Click to expand...

What happened?

I bought a net from them and delivered as advertised from them within 48hours!


----------



## Ratter (Apr 3, 2020)

My experience of home built net, copy and pasted from my golf Wattsapp group.


I been trying to keep myself busy during this weird time and this morning i was fancying a game of golf but obviously a no no. So next best i thought,,, order a practice net and tee mat. Well if you have tried to order anything recently you will know its virus priority orders only. So make one i thought,  so i disappeared into my shed and after an hour or so reappeared with a state of the art practice net made from various bits of wood and tube with garden weed membrane as the net . I positiion it on the side of the house and threw a few balls at it , every ball stopping dead and dropping to the floor. Sooooo i fetch my trusty 7 iron and launch it at the net (weed membrane) just as Mrs L is pulling in the drive. I hit a cracking 7 iron only for my heart to sink too see the  ball shoot like a bullet through the membrane a nano second later returning with equal force back through the membrane  , worse still it missed Mrs Ls head by an inch but not the neighbours car, straight on the windscreen luckily it did no damage . My practice net is now in the bin and i am in the dog house


----------



## JollyRedDevil (Apr 3, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			Have you got a link to the mat? Mine has clearly disappeared - moral of the story: Don't buy anything from the con-artists known as Net World Sports 

Click to expand...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Large-Go...var=691935022550&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 3, 2020)

BigEasyERGC said:



			What happened?

I bought a net from them and delivered as advertised from them within 48hours!
		
Click to expand...

I ordered last week and they sent me the wrong item. It arrived on Saturday, and I am still waiting on a response to my emails. They don't answer the phone, and there are countless others chasing orders from them on Twitter and Facebook.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 3, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			I ordered last week and they sent me the wrong item. It arrived on Saturday, and I am still waiting on a response to my emails. They don't answer the phone, and there are countless others chasing orders from them on Twitter and Facebook.
		
Click to expand...

I had a look on their eBay site it seems the one they show in the add is not the cheaper version they send, very misleading to say the least.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 3, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			I ordered last week and they sent me the wrong item. It arrived on Saturday, and I am still waiting on a response to my emails. They don't answer the phone, and there are countless others chasing orders from them on Twitter and Facebook.
		
Click to expand...

to be fair, they will be totally rushed off their feet, I bet they have never seen demand like it.

I ordered a chipping net from them which is due to arrive on Monday, fingers crossed!


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 3, 2020)

To be honest I am loving the accidental net failure stuff and the loss of golf balls into neighbouring gardens ! 
I am wondering if the neighbour who had a shabby all glass shed realises that it was a real golf ball that took out one of his glass panes 2 years ago? He should find 2 air balls in the garden 🙁. 
I am getting a bit stir crazy with the lack of golf ... I found myself starting to agree with the “if we cannot golf you cannot go cycling or running argument” that is until someone said that the courses would be so busy and no one would social distance ... 

However I do regret not fulfilling my dream of buying a field and a ride on mower to have my own personal practice ground 🙁 ..


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 3, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			to be fair, they will be totally rushed off their feet, I bet they have never seen demand like it.

I ordered a chipping net from them which is due to arrive on Monday, fingers crossed!
		
Click to expand...

Best of luck. It looks to me though right now they are taking orders on items they don't have...


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 3, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			Best of luck. It looks to me though right now they are taking orders on items they don't have...
		
Click to expand...

bought it off amazon, and it says it's been dispatched, but who knows ...


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 3, 2020)

For those using a net at home and are afraid of putting a real ball through neighbours glass house. These are much better than a foam ball.

They are hard plastic.

I can't remember where I bought them but hunt them down. I used to play small chips in my old living room until I thinned one and made a glass explode.  They have been banished to the garden.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Not sure I'll be getting one...
The echo around the garden and other gardens would be horrific
Whack, thud.....whack, thud....whack,  thud
That would last about 2 minutes before a bucket of water would come flying over a fence....
I'll pass
		
Click to expand...

If my neighbours had one they'd be getting the hose pipe, a bucket of water not enough.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 6, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			to be fair, they will be totally rushed off their feet, I bet they have never seen demand like it.

I ordered a chipping net from them which is due to arrive on Monday, fingers crossed!
		
Click to expand...

Turned up this afternoon as scheduled. It's a bit smaller than I expected but seems OK. Will pass a bit of time as long as the dog doesn't destroy it!


----------



## IanM (Apr 6, 2020)

We were getting a decking area renovated this summer.   I think a proper permi netted practice area will be going in


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 6, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			QUICKPLAY Quick-Hit 8 x 8'... https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004SJURRK?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

I have this and it has been fantastic. Literally takes 1 min to set up and folds down into a small bag.
		
Click to expand...

Finally got this out yesterday,  great piece if kit.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 6, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			For those using a net at home and are afraid of putting a real ball through neighbours glass house. These are much better than a foam ball.

They are hard plastic.

I can't remember where I bought them but hunt them down. I used to play small chips in my old living room until I thinned one and made a glass explode.  They have been banished to the garden.

View attachment 29652

Click to expand...

I have some of these. The fins slowly get smashed off, but they are good for outside.


----------



## Sully (Apr 6, 2020)

Ok I am a complete beginner and have can hit a ball just over 200 yards at best with a driver . So not very strong and I put a ball through the net into the neighbours garden. Has completely shook me up and put me off using it .


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 6, 2020)

What net are you using? I'm just hitting irons, but if you're hitting a driver 200 yards then that's pretty much my 4 iron...


----------



## Sully (Apr 6, 2020)

I’m using the net it came with which is a black nylon one. Thinking of getting a thick baffle sheet but am concerned in heavy winds it will blow the cage about . Does anyone have any experience of leaving these out all year round?


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 7, 2020)

got my matt (borrowed from the club) netting still not arrived though, was due to come last week, then yesterday, but tracking says its still sitting in Crew


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 7, 2020)

GreenhousePaneReplacements.com is showing sold out at the moment, I wonder why?


----------



## anji71 (Apr 7, 2020)

Im wondering whether the industrial taurpaulin could be used instead of netting. I've knocked up 4 old car mats for now.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			For those using a net at home and are afraid of putting a real ball through neighbours glass house. These are much better than a foam ball.

They are hard plastic.

I can't remember where I bought them but hunt them down. I used to play small chips in my old living room until I thinned one and made a glass explode.  They have been banished to the garden.

View attachment 29652

Click to expand...

I use the Masters one which have the dimples a regular golf ball would have. These ones.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 7, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Turned up this afternoon as scheduled. It's a bit smaller than I expected but seems OK. Will pass a bit of time as long as the dog doesn't destroy it!
		
Click to expand...

Got a feeling this net is not going to last too long!


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 7, 2020)

Brave dog Dave!!


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 7, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Turned up this afternoon as scheduled. It's a bit smaller than I expected but seems OK. Will pass a bit of time as long as the dog doesn't destroy it!
		
Click to expand...

Just don't hit your dog with a V-easy!!!!

(Some will be long enough in the tooth to remember that thread and the fall out!!!)

🙈🙈🙈🙈


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 7, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Brave dog Dave!!
		
Click to expand...

he's knows he's pretty safe if he stands in a direct line between me and the target


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 7, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Just don't hit your dog with a V-easy!!!!

(Some will be long enough in the tooth to remember that thread and the fall out!!!)

🙈🙈🙈🙈
		
Click to expand...


must be before my time, link us up!


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 7, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Got a feeling this net is not going to last too long!







Click to expand...


Might be the strongest grip I've ever seen and I used to hold it unbelievably strong.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 7, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Got a feeling this net is not going to last too long!







Click to expand...

He’s absolutely gorgeous. 

From a fellow springer owner.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 8, 2020)

Scarborough caravan holiday park 1982, as soon as I set up my van and awning, I was dying try my out my new PingEye2 driver.
I teed up my realistic looking plastic practice ball and took a full swing, whoosh bingo it went about 10yards. [ no funny comments please ]
But the look on the guys face in the next van where I was aiming was  hysterical, obviously he didn't know it was only a plastic ball.
He saw the funny side later after a few beers


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 8, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			He’s absolutely gorgeous.

From a fellow springer owner.
		
Click to expand...




tugglesf239 said:



			He’s absolutely gorgeous.

From a fellow springer owner.
		
Click to expand...

Be very careful, a mate of mine took his dog's eye out practicing like that.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 8, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			He’s absolutely gorgeous.

From a fellow springer owner.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. He's be 7 in a couple of weeks, but is still like a six month old puppy, an absolute headcase!


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 8, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Be very careful, a mate of mine took his dog's eye out practicing like that. 

Click to expand...

thought he would be ok with just a few gentle chips, but better safe than sorry. will restrict my practice to when he's out for his walk with the missus.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 8, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Might be the strongest grip I've ever seen and I used to hold it unbelievably strong.
		
Click to expand...

maybe a result of being left handed but playing right handed? although it's possibly more to do with me trying not to break the wrists when chipping. don't think my grip for a normal swing is anywhere as strong.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 8, 2020)

I have an amusing plan .. I will turn my son’s trampoline on it’s side and slacken off some springs .. should be rather entertaining if I get it wrong ! 

I might be getting a Bit bored


----------



## xreyuk (Apr 9, 2020)

Got myself a net and a piece of mat just to hit off. 

Anyone else who didn’t get a full mat, do you find you need to stand on anything to put yourself the same height as the ball?


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 9, 2020)

Im going nuts here, anyone know anywhere where I can order a pop up net ?


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 9, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Im going nuts here, anyone know anywhere where I can order a pop up net ?
		
Click to expand...

Get the big duvet off the bed, hang it over a rope in the garden and Bob's your uncle,
 I'm sure she wont mind


----------



## JollyRedDevil (Apr 9, 2020)

Non of the ones I ordered (pitching net, practice net and mat) have arrived. All from separate ebay buyer. 2 have come back and both had the same excuse (the item was returned to us!!) and have said they've re sent them. One hasn't bothered to reply. All sellers based in China


----------



## GB72 (Apr 9, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Im going nuts here, anyone know anywhere where I can order a pop up net ?
		
Click to expand...

American Golf have posted on Twitter that they should be getting some in over the next few days


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 9, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Get the big duvet off the bed, hang it over a rope in the garden and Bob's your uncle,
I'm sure she wont mind 

Click to expand...

I tried that but thinned one underneath and smashed one of her pots


----------



## IanM (Apr 9, 2020)

I just looked on Ebay... there are some good looking ones for £45 or so... then you read the dimensions!!     The photo nice and close will small mat to make them look full sized.  Beware!


----------



## golfbluecustard (Apr 9, 2020)

IanM said:



			I just looked on Ebay... there are some good looking ones for £45 or so... then you read the dimensions!!     The photo nice and close will small mat to make them look full sized.  Beware!
		
Click to expand...

You then read the small print and it says recommended for Children !!!


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 9, 2020)

IanM said:



			I just looked on Ebay... there are some good looking ones for £45 or so... then you read the dimensions!!     The photo nice and close will small mat to make them look full sized.  Beware!
		
Click to expand...

And "Ships from China" ⛔


----------



## golfbluecustard (Apr 9, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			And "Ships from China" ⛔
		
Click to expand...

Have seen China, Belgium and Switzerland.... We're getting desperate now even thinking about these....


----------



## IanM (Apr 9, 2020)

.....you found the same ones!😁


----------



## Revolt (Apr 9, 2020)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B-XiQf1lgaU/

My current setup


----------



## golfbluecustard (Apr 10, 2020)

Revolt said:




__
		http://instagr.am/p/B-XiQf1lgaU/

My current setup 

Click to expand...

nice save with the right foot returning the ball !


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 11, 2020)

My new driving range, also doubles as an outdoor movie screen


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 11, 2020)

An  archery net would do the job, might be worth looking for those rather than a “golf net” 👍


----------



## adasko (Apr 11, 2020)

Archery net on its on is enough. I made a mistake of buying sklz net for 170 pounds last year and after 2 months it start ripping.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 11, 2020)

this makes me feel guilty. I have a nice set up in my garage. Using it? No. Until we get a restart date, I really can't be bothered.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 11, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			this makes me feel guilty. I have a nice set up in my garage. Using it? No. Until we get a restart date, I really can't be bothered.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise I have zero interest in golf at present, guess I've just accepted I won't be playing anytime soon so not really interested. Did about 5 minutes chipping last weekend and that's been about it.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 11, 2020)

The lads were all busy making nets of various types yesterday so I joined in for the craic.

4 shots and that was me bored.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm not sure if I'd last 4 shots myself....


----------



## adasko (Apr 11, 2020)

I’m hitting in to the net at least for 1h every day for the last 8 months and noticed massive improvement.
It does help to have skytrak for feedback.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Likewise I have zero interest in golf at present, guess I've just accepted I won't be playing anytime soon so not really interested. Did about 5 minutes chipping last weekend and that's been about it.
		
Click to expand...

Been using the V-Easy and doing about an hour a day. Hard as the garden is small so just chipping onto the garage wall. Focuses the mind as the thinned ones come back at a fair lick


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 12, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Been using the V-Easy and doing about an hour a day. Hard as the garden is small so just chipping onto the garage wall. Focuses the mind as the thinned ones come back at a fair lick
		
Click to expand...

I am glad I don't live next door. An hour of golf balls hitting brick work. Peaceful.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 12, 2020)

Revolt said:




__
		http://instagr.am/p/B-XiQf1lgaU/

My current setup 

Click to expand...

Some fancy footwork there🙄


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 12, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I am glad I don't live next door. An hour of golf balls hitting brick work. Peaceful.
		
Click to expand...

My greatest fear would be a ball flying off somewhere and doing damage. That in itself would inhibit my swing so makes any practice pointless for me.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2020)

Here's a question...
Apart from keeping your golf swing loose and partially getting your golf fix......
What are you achieving by hitting balls into a net in the back garden..?
You'll know when you've hit the middle of the club but how do you know where it would have gone..?
Could your practice be ingraining a massive hook or slice?
Or is it a gentle draw or fade..?
Or do you think you're nurturing a draw when its actually going 30 yards right..?
Just askin'......


----------



## adasko (Apr 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Here's a question...
Apart from keeping your golf swing loose and partially getting your golf fix......
What are you achieving by hitting balls into a net in the back garden..?
You'll know when you've hit the middle of the club but how do you know where it would have gone..?
Could your practice be ingraining a massive hook or slice?
Or is it a gentle draw or fade..?
Or do you think you're nurturing a draw when its actually going 30 yards right..?
Just askin'......
		
Click to expand...

Because all of the reasons you mention I bought skytrak.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2020)

adasko said:



			Because all of the reasons you mention I bought skytrak.
		
Click to expand...

You don't count....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Here's a question...
Apart from keeping your golf swing loose and partially getting your golf fix......
What are you achieving by hitting balls into a net in the back garden..?
You'll know when you've hit the middle of the club but how do you know where it would have gone..?
Could your practice be ingraining a massive hook or slice?
Or is it a gentle draw or fade..?
Or do you think you're nurturing a draw when its actually going 30 yards right..?
Just askin'......
		
Click to expand...



Agree, without some point of reference, you are really just keeping a swing going


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 12, 2020)

Revolt said:




__
		http://instagr.am/p/B-XiQf1lgaU/

My current setup 

Click to expand...

Looks like a bit of an over swing to my untrained eyes.


----------



## howbow88 (Apr 12, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Agree, without some point of reference, you are really just keeping a swing going
		
Click to expand...

That is exactly what I'm doing to be honest. It's not ideal but given the situation, I'd rather be hitting balls into a net than not hitting them at all. 

I am tempted by a Skytrak but there are just too many bad stories about lack of reliability outdoors. I'm very jealous of those with an indoor set up


----------



## IainP (Apr 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Here's a question...
Apart from keeping your golf swing loose and partially getting your golf fix......
What are you achieving by hitting balls into a net in the back garden..?
You'll know when you've hit the middle of the club but how do you know where it would have gone..?
Could your practice be ingraining a massive hook or slice?
Or is it a gentle draw or fade..?
Or do you think you're nurturing a draw when its actually going 30 yards right..?
Just askin'......
		
Click to expand...

I have a skypro. Combined with the odd video am trying to work on the things I was supposed to be working on in the winter 😁


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2020)

IainP said:



			I have a skypro. Combined with the odd video am trying to work on the things I was supposed to be working on in the winter 😁
		
Click to expand...

You dont count either


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Here's a question...
Apart from keeping your golf swing loose and partially getting your golf fix......
What are you achieving by hitting balls into a net in the back garden..?
You'll know when you've hit the middle of the club but how do you know where it would have gone..?
Could your practice be ingraining a massive hook or slice?
Or is it a gentle draw or fade..?
Or do you think you're nurturing a draw when its actually going 30 yards right..?
Just askin'......
		
Click to expand...

If you know your swing and know specific drills that help you and you can work on then yes it is going to be beneficial. 

Sometimes on the course/practice area we become to "goal" focused instead of concentrating on specifics. 

Once I have removed an old shed I quite fancy getting a net up in its place.


----------



## IanM (Apr 12, 2020)

Harvey Penninck wrote a nice tale about a Spring Coaching trip he did in the Spring to the Northern USA where the course was covered in snow until March. 

Paraphrasing heavily, the members were so desperate to hit golf balls most had nets in their garages.....  when they got to go outside, many had developed severe hooks which Pennick had to fix...  a lucrative exercise!


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 12, 2020)

IanM said:



			Harvey Penninck wrote a nice tale about a Spring Coaching trip he did in the Spring to the Northern USA where the course was covered in snow until March. 

Paraphrasing heavily, the members were so desperate to hit golf balls most had nets in their garages.....  when they got to go outside, many had developed severe hooks which Pennick had to fix...  a lucrative exercise!
		
Click to expand...

Well I would have asked him why he was fixing hooks when it's common knowledge most amateurs slice it.🤔


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Here's a question...
Apart from keeping your golf swing loose and partially getting your golf fix......
What are you achieving by hitting balls into a net in the back garden..?
You'll know when you've hit the middle of the club but how do you know where it would have gone..?
Could your practice be ingraining a massive hook or slice?
Or is it a gentle draw or fade..?
Or do you think you're nurturing a draw when its actually going 30 yards right..?
Just askin'......
		
Click to expand...

I am working on take away,  and then club head speed. I can do mirror work for take away, but it just feels different with a ball there. I am too closed. I know it, but it feels right. Without a ball, easy, with a ball, less so. Need to hit it to make it work.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I am glad I don't live next door. An hour of golf balls hitting brick work. Peaceful.
		
Click to expand...

Drowns out all the screaming kids


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 13, 2020)

finally goy mine built. had a wee sesh with 7, 9 and GW. used some masking tape on the face to see the strike, worked OK. 

worked on tempo which is prob the first time i've done this in ages. 

might try the swingyd later.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 13, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			finally goy mine built. had a wee sesh with 7, 9 and GW. used some masking tape on the face to see the strike, worked OK.

worked on tempo which is prob the first time i've done this in ages.

might try the swingyd later.
		
Click to expand...

Get the big dog out!!!


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Get the big dog out!!!
		
Click to expand...

no, driving it quite well, don't want to jinx it


----------



## xreyuk (Apr 22, 2020)

I recently bought a piece of mat similar to this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/383428331011
Just so I had something to hit with whilst we’re stuck at home

Mat makes the ball sit about 2-3 inches above ground level, and I cannot for the life of me stop heel striking.

Will the mat be affecting my swing and should I look at getting a full mat so I’m the same height as the ball?
cheers!


----------



## adasko (Apr 22, 2020)

xreyuk said:



			I recently bought a piece of mat similar to this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/383428331011
Just so I had something to hit with whilst we’re stuck at home

Mat makes the ball sit about 2-3 inches above ground level, and I cannot for the life of me stop heel striking.

Will the mat be affecting my swing and should I look at getting a full mat so I’m the same height as the ball?
cheers!
		
Click to expand...

Why don't you just grip down the club a little bit to make up for the difference in hight


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 23, 2020)

I didn’t get a net and I hit the ball against the house wall .. it’s the soft flite balls that callaway do. They fly further than std air balls hence hitting the house.
I think if they come straight back that’s fine, but I don’t know about speed or distance it’s purely elevation, contact and line.


----------



## Jigger (Apr 24, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			That is exactly what I'm doing to be honest. It's not ideal but given the situation, I'd rather be hitting balls into a net than not hitting them at all.

I am tempted by a Skytrak but there are just too many bad stories about lack of reliability outdoors. I'm very jealous of those with an indoor set up 

Click to expand...

A few things

skytrak is fine outside when in the shade. It’s direct sunlight.

if still an issue for you but you have over 16’ of distance, look at SkyTrak‘s rival, the Mevo+

if you have room indoors it’s just a grand more to be fully setup.


----------

